# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  تم وضع مشرفين جدد ..!!

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تحية طيبة للجميع .. 

لقد قامت ادارة شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..

في الاونة الاخير .. بفرز المرشحين للإشراف ..

وقمنا بترشيحهم .. ومنهم من رفض الاشراف ..

ومنهم من قبل ..

ولد تم تعين كلاً من ..

نبراس .. في منتدى تطوير الذات ..

نهضة إحساس في منتدى المسابقات الثقافية ..

بقايا حنين في منتدى الصحة والسلامة ..

ليلاس في منتدى الانيمي ..

روح وريحان في منتدى الانيمي ..

عوامية صفوانية في المكتبة الصوتية الاسلامية ..

دمعه طفله يتيمة في قسم مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق ..

ورده محمدية في منتدى الطرائف ..

واقول لهم هنا ألف مبروك .. انضمامكم الى طاقم الاشراف في شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..

والله يعطيكم الصحة والعافيه على المسؤلية الجديدة اتجاه اقسامكم ..

وبإذن الله كل مميز هنا سوف يستحق التميز ..

وفي الختام .. ادعوا الله ان يوفقكم جميعاً ..

ونتمنى لجميع اسرة شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..

المشرف العام ،، شبكة الناصرة ..

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد 


الله يعطيك الف عافية خيي على مجهودك


ومبرووووك للمشرفين الجدد الاشراف

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*آلف مبرووك للجميع ،*

*وكل الأسمآإء تستحق الإشرآإف والله ،*

*وإن شآإء الله تدومو بهآلتميز ،*

*وربي يوفقكم وتكونو قدهآ وقدود ،*

*ومبروك عليكم البنفسجي :p* 

*ربي يعطيكم آلف عآإفيه*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآإتي*

----------


## زهور الامل

الف مبروك الاشراف 
وان شاء الله تكونوا قد المسؤوليه 
والتميز حليفكم يارب

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

الف مبرووك الاشراف
وعقبال البقيه 
تحياتيـ00

----------


## حساسه بزياده

ألف مبروك للجميع الإشراف 
والله في وحده كنت من زمان مرشحتنها للإشراف 
وألحين صارت بصراحه تستاهلين 
ألف مبروك 
دمعة طفله يتيمه

----------


## قطعة سكر

الـف مبرووك الأششرااف
وان ششاء اللـه تكـونو قد المسسؤليه
وع ـقبال البقية ان شاء اللـه
اللـه يعطيك الـف ع ـاافيه اخوي ع المجهوود
لاع ـدمناك
سسي ــياا..~

----------


## ABU A7MED

ألف مبروك للجميع 

يعطيكم ألف عافية يا رب

تحيتى ..~

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
ألف مبروووك للجمييع ع الاشراااف ومن ضمنهم اني  :bigsmile:   :embarrest: 
وان شاء الله نكوون عند حسن ضنكم ونكوون قد المسؤلية 
وان شااء الله ننشط اقسامنااا بكل ما هوو جديد وراائع

مشكور اخووي شبكه ع المجهوود
لا عدمناا جهودك المبذوله في خدمة المنتدى 

موفقين جمييع لكل خيرر وصلاااح
دمتم بكل الاماني
سلامي مصحوب بدعائي لكم احبتي

----------


## Habit Roman

ألف مبروك لكم والله يعطيكم أن شاء الله الصحة والقوة

تحياتي لكم

----------


## آهات حنونه

*الف مبروك لكم جميعا*

يعطيك الف عافيه خيو

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد* 
*ابارك لنفسي  وللجميع على الاشراف*  
*..وان شاء الله أكون قدها وقدود..*
*واتمنى أن أكون عند حسن ظن الجميع ..وبالاخص أخوي شبكة* 
*يعطيك ربي الف عافيه* 
*ولا عدمنا تميز عطاك* 
*دمت موفق اينما كنت*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*الف الف مبروك* 


*وربي يوفقهم بالمسؤوليات الجديده ويقويهم*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*الف الف مبروك للجميع ..!

::

وان شاء الله تكونوو دوم متميزين بااذن الله للرقي اكثر واكثر

موفقينـ يارب*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

الف الف الف مبروووك للأخوة والأخوات

الف مبروك الإشراف وما كان ذالك إلا ثمرة جهودكم وعطاآتكم في كل اقسام المنتدى

ونتمنى لهم التوفيق في ما وكل اليهم

----------


## همس الصمت

الف مبروك للمشرفين الجدد
وان شاء الله نشوف نشاطاتكم في الاقسام
الله يعطيكم الف عافية يارب
وعساكم على القوة يارب ...
والله يعطيك الف عافية ااخوي شبكة
على الجهود المبذولة ..
موفقين لكل خير ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*الف مبروك الى جميع من توج بلإشراف ومنهم اني*
*وان شاء الله نكون قد المسؤليه الي كلفتونا ابها*
*ونرفع راسكم*
*الف شكر لك اخوش شبكة*
*والله يعطيك الف عافية*
*تقبل خالص تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## ليلاس

الف الف مبروووووك الى جميع الأعضاء اللي توجهوا الى الاشراف و بعدين أبارك لنفسي ,,,

يعطيك العافية أخوي شبكة ع المجهود المبدول

و ان شاء الله نكون عند حسن الظن و تحمل المسؤولية

----------


## looovely

* ســلاااااااااامووو*
* واااااااو..شو هالسبرايز اللأوي ذه*
* عند جد فرحت لكم..من اغفاص مغفصه من هارتي*
* والف الف مبروووووووووك للجميع المشرفين الجدد,,تستحقو الإشراف* 
* ونلتوووها بجدارة* 
*الله يوفقكم يااااااارب..وتكونو قد المسؤولية*
* عجبتني أسمائكم بالمنفسجي..هع* 
* ويعطيه العافيه خيي شبكة عـ المجهود*
*دمتم في حفظ الله ورعايته*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 
الف مبـــروك للجميع على الاشراف 
واتمنى أن أكون عند حسن ظن الجميع 
موفقين لكل خير وصلاح
لاخلا ولاعدم

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...


ازدان مسرح الاشراف....وشُرعت أبوابه .....نُثرت الزهور بنواحيه....مُستقبلة وإياكم..

ألف مبروووك لكل من وُضع وسام الاشراف والتميز  بصمة على قلب قلمه ...


لم تتأهلوا لهذا المنصب إلا لكونكم جديرين به إن شاء الله...



دعواي لكم بكل خير وتوفيق بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..



أخي شبكة ....يعطيك العافية على كل جهد .. وعلى كل طاقة .. تفانت في رقي هذا الصرح..


موفقين جميعاً ومقضية حوائجكم بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

مبروك والف مبروك
تستاااااهلون
ماشاء الله
انشط الاعضاء البنات ههه
تحياتي

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*بسمـ رب الوجود ؛؛*

*مسآئكمـ .. فل وً يآسمين*

*ربي يبآركـ بآلجميع*

*وأن شآء الله نكون عند حسن ظنكمـ*

*وبالـأخص عند حسن ظن مديرنآ العزيز*

*.×. شبكة النآصرة .×.*

*ربي يعطيكـ العآفية*

*وعسآكـ ع القوة دومـ : ]*


*لكمـ .. أرق التحآيا }{*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الف الف مبرووووووووك اعزائي 
والله يقدركم ع تحمل المسوؤليه وتكونوا قدها وقدووود
ربي يووفقكم ان شاء الله 
وتكونوا متميزين مثل ماكنتواا قبل الاشراف
وتسلم اخوي شبكة ع جهودك الرااائعه
الله يعطيك الف عااافيه
دمتم بعين الله...

----------


## شاري الطيب

الف مبروووك للأخوة والأخوات

الف مبروك الإشراف 

ونتمنى لهم التوفيق في ما وكل اليهم

----------


## ملكه القلوب

الف الف الف مبررررررررررررروك الاشراف للجميع 


جميع من خط اسمه هنا يستحق الاشر اف وبجداره

الله يوفق الجميع ان شاءا لله تكون قد المسؤليه ونشوف الابداااااعااات 


تستاهلون كل خير

الله يعطيك الف عافيه أخوي الشبكه على المجهود الطيب لرقي المنتدى

دمتم بخير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الف مبروووك مشرفينا الجدد

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

ألف ألف مبرووووووووووك  
المشرفين الجدد
موفقين بإذن الله تعالى
تستحقوا الاشراف بجدارة

أخي شبكة 
ربي يعطيك ألف عافيه وعساك عالقوه
ودوم التقدم لهذا الصرح
في أمان الله




أمنيــ مجروحه ـــات

----------


## فرح

الف الف الــــ مـــــــبرووووووك ــــف
وتستاااااهلوووون الاشرااااف وبجداااااره
واكييد انتوووا قد المسؤووووليه واكثثثثر 
ودوووم التمييييييييييز والابدااااع حليفكم
دمتم بخيييير

----------


## fatemah

سس‘ـلآم ع‘ـليكم

آلف آلف مبروك آلآشش‘ـرآف
تع‘ـبتم ونلتم ..~
وآن شش‘ـآء آلله آنتو قدهآ وقدود ..|
سس‘ـلآمي ..~

----------


## كبرياء

مبروك عليكمـ  ..{

----------


## هدوء الغرام

*الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك 
للجميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


*

----------


## نبراس،،،

اشكركم جمييعا عى هذه التهنئه الطيبه 
اتمنى ان اكوون عند حسن ضنكم 
ان اوفق لخدمة هذه الشبكة الراائعه 
واباارك لجمييع المشرفاات الجدد 
واتمنى لهم التوفييق

----------


## همسة ألم

مبروك عليكم اللون البنفسجي :)

----------


## عنيده

غبت كم يوم و صار تتطور في المنتدى ..

ع العمووم مبروووووووك .. 

موفقين

----------


## hope

نبراس ؛..

نهضة إحساس ؛..

بقايا حنين ؛..

ليلاس ؛..

روح وريحان ؛..

عوامية صفوانية ؛..

دمعه طفله يتيمة ؛..

ورده محمدية ؛..


الف الف مبرووكـ الأشرآف 
والله يوفقكم يآرب ؛...

----------


## أموله

الف الف مبروك 

يسلمووو 

عسـآك ع القوه

----------


## موالية حيدر



----------

